# WAP diet for PG and/or nursing moms



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone trying to follow this?

I definately have the eggs down... breakfast is typically 2-3 eggs, fried in butter or lard, with cortido on top.









I used to get the extra yolks and a good portion of the milk in with egg nog... but I'm not currently getting nice pastured/organic eggs and raw organic milk... *cries*

I'm hoping to start making yoghurt for smoothies and to have with fruit, and get my daily milk that way.

Coconut oil... I think I'll start using it in baking. I make the muffin recipe in NT, but do a bread with it instead... banana, apple, ginger/spice bread, whatever we have on hand. Plus I think you can put it in smoothies, right?

I've just starting using cod liver oil. Blech. I didn't realize it, but the bottle I ordered was lemon mint. Lemon AND mint. The fish taste is bad enough, but then to mix lemon and mint? Ugh.

Speaking of fish... I'm still working out how to incorporate it. I have a nice salmon dip recipe -- it's basically a brick of cream cheese, a can of salmon, and a spoonful of seafood sauce. Mix. Yum. Good for dipping veggies in for an afternoon snack.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

OMG...







at your location.









Just out of curiosity, what's cortido?

~nick


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Cortido is like coleslaw, or saurkraut. I've only ever eaten the stuff I make, so I'm sure it's way off of the traditional stuff. There is a recipe in Nourishing Traditions for it, but I like my method better, based on how a friend taught me to make saurkraut.

Basically, you grate a cabbage and some carrots. I put about -- IIRC -- 6 tsp salt on it for each cabbage + few carrots (the saurkraut recipe calls for 4 tsp salt per med head cabbage, so I guesstimate), pound it a bit, and let sit covered for an hour. I stuff it in scalded quart-sized wide mouth mason jars (one med head cabbage fits one jar), pounding it down after each scoop I put in. As I go, I add a few flakes of dry chile peppers, and a few peeled cloves of garlic. I fill it to about an inch from the top, and make sure there's liquid at the top to cover the veggies well. Screw on the lid, and let sit in a warm, dark cupboard for 2-4 weeks, then transfer to cool storage (root cellar, basement, whatever). I made up some in Oct? Sept? and it's still good now. Tastes super fresh -- after having eaten the regular heat-canned veggies, the difference is just amazing. It would be hard to believe that the stuff wasn't made within the last few days if I hadn't done it myself.








I was wondering if my location made any sense, or if I was just fooling myself into believing it did cause I know what I mean. If that makes sense.


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

I am going to do my best to follow starting in June (when I'll have time to ferment, make broth, etc.) We'll be TTC starting in July, BTW.

The dairy won't be a problem. Yummy raw creamy yellow milk from a farm in PA.

I don't love eggs and only eat about 6 per week now, so I'll have to get creative there.

Oily fish or lard might be a problem as I am not so much a fan of eating pork and oily fish daily?? I'll do my best.

Plan to soak, sprout, ferment like mad this summer and beyond!

Beef is expensive!! (The good stuff) So I think I'll not eat as much as WAP might want- but some every week at least.

Already doing CLO daily (have been for a few years).

Thinking of getting Dr. Ron's organ delight (I think that is what it is called) dried supplement for the bennies of organ meats (not as good as fresh, I'm sure, but it will do).

No problem with lots of OG fruits and veggies!

Did I forget anything??


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

I'll be starting to TTC in late April/early May, so I'm trying to follow the WAP guidelines now...

So far, I've been doing the following regularly:
- daily CLO (lemon flavored from Nordic Naturals) - disappears nicely when mixed with a bit of orange juice
- daily 25,000/10,000 natural Carlson's vitamin A&D because the NN CLO is not a high-vitamin version
- daily eggnog made with 2 raw egg yolks from organic, pastured eggs and raw milk with raw honey and vanilla
- daily serving of homemade kimchi
- daily 4oz glass of homemade beet kvass

Things I'm working on increasing:
- more yogurt - I have some awesome homemade stuff in the fridge
- more pastured meat - I have a freezer full of grass-fed beef - just need to make stuff
- broth - chicken and beef
- liver - I'm going to try liver dumplings and ground beef/liver jerkey
- crispy sprouted nuts - I've done brazil nuts; almonds and cashews are next

Challenges:
- The raw milk I buy 1 hour away starts to sour within about 4 days, so I need to freeze it if I want to stock up, and the consistency afterwards leaves something to be desired.
- I'm trying to do raw butter, but it smells and tastes like cow








- I want to incorporate more EVCO, but I can't get it to work in smoothes - it clumps up on me. I suppose I'll try baking with it.
- Fish. I love salmon, but I'm freaked out by fish and contaminants right now.
- I need to greatly increase my raw fresh fruit/veggie intake. I love fresh fruits and veggies, so I don't really know why I've not been so good about this lately, unless it's just because it's COLD here and I've been craving warm food.

I've had pretty rotten morning sickness with my 2 previous pregnancies, so one of my goals is to try to improve liver function so as to head off MS this time around. That's where the beet kvass comes in, and I need to get cracking on the liver jerkey







I'm thinking about kombucha, too. Any other ideas?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow, Brisen-guess there was an interest!







I am trying and falling miserably short. We were all vegan and suffering because of it. I know how important it is, but I really REALLY don't enjoy meat/fish/eggs. Neither do my kiddos. I am 95% raw, which is compatible with WAP's diet. I just need to make sure the remaining 5% is meat and other animal products. So here's how it looks!
Raw fruit and nuts/nut butters for breakfast.
Raw veggies for afternoon and snacks. We use alot of fats, too. I usually do a large (6 cups?) salad for lunch with sprouted beans and veggies...kiddos do the same, just smaller. They LOVE raw veggies!
Lots of raw sprouted treats...yesterday was a raw chocolate cake. YUM!
We don't do any dairy because of allergies.
We do CLO every day.
I do use clarified organic pasture fed butter.
We use EVCO every day-and lots of it.
I sprout everything-though we are grain free. I sprout nuts and beans and broccoli/clover...things like that.
Eggs I can usually get people to eat in egg salad, and I make it with a raw homemade ailoi.
Chicken (organic-free range) once a week. At least I try.
I'm attempting to get more fish in. salmon is okay, but everything wlse skeeves me out and dd is anaphalactic to shellfish.
I try to do lots of bone broth, but don't always manage it.
I have a ton of pasteured meat, and just can't seem to cook it. I could really use some inspiration.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

We always do coconut oil in smoothies-works out fine! You can also make "candy." I do almond butter, coconut oil, honey and coconut meat all rolled up and frozen. When we did grains we'd spread coconut oil and almond butter on toast. I can also eat ot off the spoon! Here's my favorite:
Coconut meat and water
coconut oil
frozen banana
raw almond butter
vanilla, cinnamon and honey to taste.
Best. Milkshake. Ever.
My kids and dh beg for it! Tastes kinda like eggnog. Sincew we don't do dairy it serves several purposes for us.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

: I have never heard of this...off to read link


----------



## Bia (Oct 21, 2004)

Quote:

I've had pretty rotten morning sickness with my 2 previous pregnancies, so one of my goals is to try to improve liver function so as to head off MS this time around.
ahhhh, finally someone saying they know morning sickness is related to liver function! Thank you! You've eased some of my frustration. (For six months my coworker has been sick sick sick while eating total crap and doing nothing to support her pg body, and laughing off any advice right before she puts her soda down to go to the bathroom to be sick again. argh!)
Carry on.


----------



## dvons (Aug 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bia*
ahhhh, finally someone saying they know morning sickness is related to liver function! Thank you! You've eased some of my frustration. (For six months my coworker has been sick sick sick while eating total crap and doing nothing to support her pg body, and laughing off any advice right before she puts her soda down to go to the bathroom to be sick again. argh!)
Carry on.

My midwife also touts this. She was saying apparently when you puke your liver releases some chemical that makes you feel better. So the MS is directly related to liver function.

Anyway. I didn't know they had a special WAP diet but I've been trying to do a lot of those things after reading Susan "what'shername"'s Eat Fat, Loose fat. They have a maintaince section that is safe for PG and nursing mommies that looks very simular. I must say that I actually am LOVING the coconut since I am a coconut freak. We'll see how I do with the CLO when I manage to pick some up at Whole Foods.

Deb


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

For coconut oil clumping in smoothies, I've heard that if you add it in a thin stream, similar to making mayo, it will not clump. I think once you've added some slowly at the start, you can add it more quickly.


----------



## nicolena (Oct 10, 2005)

oh man--so many ideas to change. i read somewhere that after 6 months (def by a year, sigh), it doesn't matter what you eat if you are nursing. NOW i know better, but i still kinda skip lunch and worry about calories sometimes. what is wrong with me? my girls are 15 months and get clo in their breakfast smoothies. breakfast is their best meal, but now that i'm easing into scd, all i can think to give them is eggs and cheese and apples (which they only take a bite of) with their yogurt/banana/clo smoothie. the rest of the day they basically snack, tho sometimes they get into dinner. my point: they nurse like they did at 6 months, maybe more.

i do lots of clo--probably too much. i tried liver last week and could not do it. could NOT do it. i'm going to add liver to a beef broth. i was getting 4 tblsp of butter a day when i was eating sourdough like crazy, but now, not so much. i love evco in baked stuff and nut butter but it's so hard to have crispy nuts around all the time, and expensive. i think i do ok on meat, but i don't branch out beyond beef and chicken. salmon at least once a week. i made fishcakes with roe, but it was over the weekedn and we got behind on our meals so now they're frozen. can i justify just eating caviar? i think i may... whitefish roe is $6 at wholefoods. i guess i'll add egg yolks to my smoothies--i hate to waste the whites. would it be bad if i added the whites to the scrambled eggs dh, the girls and i eat? seems so. i'm pretty good about fresh fruit and veggies. i never steam my sprouts tho. (i'm still getting used to not using a microwave. my kitchen is NEVER clean.)

someone tell me that it's realy important for ME to eat well. my body seems ok (definitely better since starting nt--i'm having my second pp period, three months and three pregnancy tests after the first--AND IT IS MY FIRST PAINFREE PREIOD IN MY LIFE!)--so i think that works against me. i assume i can take it easy because i haven't hit rock bottom.

please tell me how what i eat goes directly to my girls! why oh why aren't there any damn studies that SHOW that? wouldn't that help us all?


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

nicolena (love your girls' names, by the way!) -- it IS important for you to eat well. Your body cannot magically create healthy nutrients out of thin air, or a SAD diet. Edited to add: I mean this in a nice, supportive, helpful way!







I came back to the thread this morning and thought it sounded rather harsh. Maybe just my preggo hormones









You can add the egg whites in wherever you like. I don't think the recommendation to add extra egg yolks comes from the whites being undesirable -- but it does say that, while the yolks are good raw, the whites are hard to digest uncooked. But they're good for you, especially if your egg source is good, so having the yolks raw and adding the whites to cooked stuff is great. Actually, if you beat them first, then fold them into your omlette, it would be nice and light and fluffy.

My mission this spring is to hunt down roe! I wonder if a nicer grocery store, like Loblaws here, would carry it? Hmmmm.... what does it look like when you buy it at wholefoods? Is it packaged? Is it a certain brand?

I heard from someone who recently said that daily (a few times a day) rejuvelac during her pregnancy (she's delivering any day now) has made a huge difference.


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Subbing...I'm a nursing mama of an almost 2 year old(he turns 2 April 16th)...I'd like to be pregant soon/now too. I'm still learning and taking baby steps for the WAP lifestyle.

Sara


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
Wow, Brisen-guess there was an interest!







I am trying and falling miserably short. We were all vegan and suffering because of it. I know how important it is, but I really REALLY don't enjoy meat/fish/eggs. Neither do my kiddos. I am 95% raw, which is compatible with WAP's diet. I just need to make sure the remaining 5% is meat and other animal products. So here's how it looks!
Raw fruit and nuts/nut butters for breakfast.
Raw veggies for afternoon and snacks. We use alot of fats, too. I usually do a large (6 cups?) salad for lunch with sprouted beans and veggies...kiddos do the same, just smaller. They LOVE raw veggies!
Lots of raw sprouted treats...yesterday was a raw chocolate cake. YUM!
We don't do any dairy because of allergies.
We do CLO every day.
I do use clarified organic pasture fed butter.
We use EVCO every day-and lots of it.
I sprout everything-though we are grain free. I sprout nuts and beans and broccoli/clover...things like that.
Eggs I can usually get people to eat in egg salad, and I make it with a raw homemade ailoi.
Chicken (organic-free range) once a week. At least I try.
I'm attempting to get more fish in. salmon is okay, but everything wlse skeeves me out and dd is anaphalactic to shellfish.
I try to do lots of bone broth, but don't always manage it.
I have a ton of pasteured meat, and just can't seem to cook it. I could really use some inspiration.


Wow Mama! You are doing a great job with your diet! I want to be like you when I grow up! LoL. I was vegan for a while too and I started taking CLO and eating eggs and salmon on occassion. I really want to get more serious: more raw/more sprouting. Thanks for being an inspiration!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

HA! Glad someone thinks so!







I love being raw-or mostly really. I have so much fun "uncooking!"


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

AngelBee,

If you're interested in learning about Weston A. Price (wap) and Nourishing Traditions (NT, a cook book based on WAP's research), there is a monthly NT thread. This is the website for the WAP foundation, loads of info there!


----------



## mom2zsel (Jun 11, 2004)

Subbing-I am nursing my "Little Lorenzo" who just turned two this week-still nursing many, many times a day and night!

Firefaery-care to share that raw chocolate cake recipe?????

Thanks!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Cake:
2 cups figs, soaked at least two hours
2 cups walnuts, soaked at least 8 hours
1/2 cup raw carob/raw cacoa powder.

Blend in food processor until mixed well. Form into a round loaf on a plate.

Icing:
1.5 cups cashews, soaked at least 8 hours
1/2 avacado
1/4 cup raw carob/cacao powder
1.5 tbs. honey
3/4 cup water

Blend in food processor. Ice cake.
I sprinkled the top with raw unsulphured coconut and put organic strawberries ontop. Awesome! It takes (besides obvious soaking time only about ten minutes from start to finish. Have I mentioned I love raw? THis is Alissa Cohen's recipe. Her site (if you're interested in more yummy delights) is www.alissacohen.com


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

So ladies...where are we all at? Let's do a challenge and start posting samples of our days to get help. I know I could use it! Anyone up for it?


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, my day so far... and the ways I know I could improve...









-I didn't have a pre-bfast snack (first bfast?







) and was STARVING by the time I sat down for bfast.

-bfast: fried egg banjo: 2 eggs (reg store eggs, bleh), fried in butter (reg store butter, bleh) on toast (reg homemade ww yeast bread -- haven't even tried making sourdough yet!) with butter & mayo (should be homemade -- now that I have whey, I hope to make some today), lettuce, tomato. Glass of fruitopia (should be something like orangina).


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

Ack - this thread was on page 3.

I'm up for a challenge









My day so far...
3 cups black tea with turbanido sugar and organic milk
soaked organic steel cut oats with organic raisins, organic butter, and organic maple syrup
organic banana
homemade veggie lasagna

I really need to cut down on the tea, if only because it is how I get the majority of sugar in my diet and it is the one significant comfort food in my diet. I feel really good when I have soaked steel cut oats for breakfast, so I'm going to stick with that for now. I can improve the lasagna by using whole wheat noodles, but DH bought the ingredients and made the lasagna, so I'm not complaining







. Also, I still need to eat LOTS more fresh fruits and veggies and drink more water.

I think I'm going to go take my daily CLO and have a small bowl of kimchi and a small glass of beet kvass now while I'm thinking about it...


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Okay, time to start being accountable








Breakfast: a mango
coconut shake (coconut water, meat, frozen banana, raw almond butter, vanilla bean, raw honey and cinnamon)

snack: smoothie (vitamineral greens, cacao, strawberry, cherry, peach, mango banana, raw almond butter, coconut milk and oil, brazil nuts)

Lunch: 1/3 pineapple, 2 cups grapes, larabar, 1 cucumber

Snack: 3 cups coleslaw mix with roasted red pepper aioli

Dinner: Kale salad (kale, red cabbage, red onion, carrot, braggs, olive oil, lemon juice)

Anyone else up for sharing? I need some inspiration!


----------



## memom (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi-
I am new to this thread and just starting to bring NT into our diet. Does anyone drink kombucha while nursing. My son is 15 months old and still nurses 8-10 times in 24 hours. Just wondering if it was safe if bought from a store.


----------



## Jeanne_L (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi! So glad to have found this thread. I've been eating NT for a couple of years... and followed it pretty well during pregnancy. I've been off dairy for a couple of months since my now 15 week old ds showed sensitivity to it (though I'm now learning about healing MY gut to help with that!). That's been really hard for me. I have a really great source of raw grass fed milk and cream, and I just have to drool when dh drinks it! I've been eating my (occasional) cereal with rice milk and a raw egg yolk... it's just not the same! I really miss homemade yogurt, too. I've been trying to make up for it with lots of kimchi and sauerkraut.

firefaery- thanks for the recipe... I'm definitely going to try it as soon as I can get to the store... sounds delicious!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

well, I'll join. I'm still nursing my 21 month old, probably 8 or more times every day (and night).

This morning I made soaked oats with raisins, fresh raw milk, raw butter, and maple syrup.

Lunch was turkey (deli, yes, I know that's bad, but it's so easy!), organic carrots, organic apples, and grapes dipped in almond butter. Chased by some really good dark chocolate.

Snack was 1/2 a banana, toddler ate the other half.

Supper was chicken, rice, and veggie soup. I roasted the chicken yesterday, and put the carcass in the crockpot last night for broth. It simmered all day in there, and this afternoon I strained it out for the soup.

I finished it all off with the last of my dark chocolate. I'm going to concentrate on no more sugars!

I'm making blueberry muffins for breakfast tomorrow. Not soaked, as I'm a little frustrated with my attempts to make edible soaked muffins. I'll probably have some fresh yogurt with berries or bananas and honey or something.


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

hi, nak, I'm nursing a 2 month old and tried kombucha for the first time a few weeks ago. noroblems here...

it was from whole foods, Tea Chi i think. yummy

I'm glad we have this thread! BBL

-Kelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memom*
Hi-

I am new to this thread and just starting to bring NT into our diet. Does anyone drink kombucha while nursing. My son is 15 months old and still nurses 8-10 times in 24 hours. Just wondering if it was safe if bought from a store.


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

Jeanne,

Same problem with my ds here. I reaaly miss yogurt and raw cheese. i'm thinking of getting raw butter and starting with that to see if it bothers ds. DD had the same issues...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeanne_L*
Hi! So glad to have found this thread. I've been eating NT for a couple of years... and followed it pretty well during pregnancy. I've been off dairy for a couple of months since my now 15 week old ds showed sensitivity to it (though I'm now learning about healing MY gut to help with that!). That's been really hard for me. I have a really great source of raw grass fed milk and cream, and I just have to drool when dh drinks it! I've been eating my (occasional) cereal with rice milk and a raw egg yolk... it's just not the same! I really miss homemade yogurt, too. I've been trying to make up for it with lots of kimchi and sauerkraut.

firefaery- thanks for the recipe... I'm definitely going to try it as soon as I can get to the store... sounds delicious!


----------



## memom (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi All-
My son has had very loose stools the last couple days, he is 15 months old and still nursing. I have had raw milk several times in the last couple weeks, is there any chance that it could be the culprit, even though he hasn't had any?


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

Count me in too!! I am still nursing my 16 month old all day and night it seems. We just started the SCD. Still trying to figure it all out. I have been eating eggs like crazy, and am starting to suspect problems digesting them for me and dd. Definetely can't do raw eggs. Which will really bumm me out if I I have to cut them.

Today I had:
2 peices of banana carrot almond cake with coconut cream/honey frosting.
coffee

boiled egg
soup with chicken broth, carrots, kale, rutabaga, celery
beet kvass and water kefir

2 deviled eggs
yogurt/kefir smoothie with frozen banana and strawberries

steak with 3 beets and the greens with lemon garlic butter(which was so so yummy. First time eating beets and I am so addicted)

We are having problems with raw foods right now so can't do any raw veggies and trying to stay away from fruits. Otherwise we'd be eating the heck out of them.

memom--it's possible. Have you had other dairy before? I would wait it out and make sure he's not teething or caught a bug. It if continues maybe stop the raw milk for a while and see if it improves.


----------



## Vaquitita (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm starting to follow the diet. I'm nursing a 6mo.
so far I...
take NN CLO, about 3 tblspns since its low vit.
eating 1-2 cups yogurt and kefir (my ds is allergic to milk, but is ok w/these)
butter- i've always eaten it, i'm not sure if i really get 4 tblspns a day though
eggs- not my favorite, but am trying to incorporate them. this week i've eaten 1 or 2 devilled eggs a day.
no additional egg yolks or liver so far
had shrimp for dinner twice this week
beef- eaten it 3x out of the last4 days
bought coconut oil but not quite sure how to use it
bone broths 2x
soaked grains- yes
fresh veggies and fruit daily

well, doing better than i thought. but writing it down sure shows me where i need to improve!
R


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Good job, mamas! I am failing miserably at incorporating meat. I'm really struggling. But otherwise...today was pretty typical:
wheat grass shot
chlorella
CLO
banana
apple with raw almond butter
I mango, 1/3 pineapple
larabar
pear
1 zucchini with a raw pesto
salad (romaine, kale, red lettuce, sprouts)
2 pieces raw carrot cake with cashew cream frosting
orange pepper with hummus (soaked and sprouted)
coconut shake with raw egg yolks and macadamia nuts.

I'm trying!


----------



## mom2zsel (Jun 11, 2004)

OK-I am going to write this in hopes to put it out there and motivate me to do better...

nut muffin (SCD special!)and coffee
Bits and pieces of fruit and rice cake spread w/natural PB
soaked rice/peas/org. beef/bean dish
salad w/sesame and cranberries
homemade yogurt w/chopped nuts and honey

I need to do better-just so easy to just feed the kids and grab a bite here and there while they eat. My nursling-turned two last week-and still nurses more than 10 times a day/night.

I have two questions-which brand/flavor CLO? And, tell me if rice cakes are ok-only ingredients are brown rice and salt. Thanks!

And Firefaery-I am forever asking for your recipes, but that carrot cake caught my eye-do you have a book that has these recipes in them??


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

This thread is inspiring to me. I need some inspiration. My life has been pretty stressful the last several weeks, and it's been hard to maintain a NT diet of any sort.

So, today I did ok. Need to do better, but I'm working on it!

Blueberry Pancakes with homemade yogurt, homemade applesauce, and maple syrup for breakfast.

Egg salad (farm eggs, very good!) sandwiches on sprouted grain bread, strawberries, celery, carrots, and almond butter for lunch.

Beef roast with carrots, garlic, and onion, sauteed spinach (with garlic and butter), and steamed green beans for supper.

I need to purchase more CLO, but we've been trying hard to stay in the habit of taking it.

I just can't wrap my mind around raw egg yolks or raw meat. UGGGH! So I focus on raw butter, homemade yogurt (made with raw milk) and kefir (also made with raw milk).

Tomorrow, we'll have smoothies for breakfast, and that's as far as I've gotten. We have some appointments, so we'll be eating out.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Raw meat tweaks me out too! Even the raw eggs are a bit much for me...but I do it to keep my body healthy. We don't do dairy, so raw eggs are were it's at for me. I can sometimes tolerate the idea of raw fish as well.

I got the raw carrot cake recipe from none other than Alissa Cohen! Pretty much all of these recipes are in her book (great book!) but I actually got it online before I received her book. It's a hit in our house. The site I found it on was www.gliving.tv I can find the more specific link if you are interested-or just post it since she already has it posted. It is (like all of her stuff) super easy and quick.


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

Mom2zsel-

I took the recommended amount of Vitamins A & D and compared it to the amount in what I was taking (Garden of Life), as well as Nordic Naturals and Carlson, and I found that 4 teaspoons (Tablespoon and a third) of Carlson is the closest as far as levels of each and ratio to each other.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I do Carlson's CLO-1.5 tbs a day.


----------



## mom2zsel (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks guys-off to find some Carlson's!

I could not find that specific recipe on the link-loved the resources there though! Do you think dates could sub for figs? I have a huge box from a recent mixed up buying club order.....also, where can I find cacoa?

Thanks!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes, you could absolutely sub dates for figs. You can also check out her site for recipes... www.alissacohen.com

Let me know if you want the carrot cake recipe!


----------



## mom2zsel (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for the link and the substitution advice! Why, yes, the carrot recipe would be loved around here!!

Thanks!


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

I think I'm going to buy the high vitamin CLO next time until summer hits. I have the Nordic Naturals and it doesn't have much vit D... DD likes it though so I'm not in a hurry to switch. (orange flavor)

Family was over this week so NT is a bit harder but here are some of the things I've eaten: I need to work on giving up the white rice and pasta and bit of tofu we eat- Things DD all loves and go well with stirfry it seems...

breakfasts:
-sprouted wheat bread with almond butter
steel cut oats soaked with miso with raisins, cinnamon and coconut cream concentrate
-Ezekiel sprouted grain cereal with almond milk
-french sourdough toast with butter
-leftover buffalo spaghetti sauce over whole wheat pasta (hard to give up that pasta but I'm way down from years past. It's so easy with a baby... sigh)
-2 egg omelette with shallots and shiitake mushroom and french sourdough toast
-smoked wild salmon with a tiny bit of cream cheese on sprouted bagels

snacks:
-homemade Larabars: (chopped dates in blender, mixed in almonds and shredded coconut and a dash of cinnamon, flattened and cut into bars. Next time I'm going to do cashew and date too, and use crispy soaked almonds.)
-small grassfed hamburger
-real Larabar
-miso soup
-kimchee
-leftovers

lunches:
-grassfed hamburger soup with carrots, homemade stock and celery
-nicoise salad with wild canned salmon instead of tuna (hard boiled egg, veggies, dijon vinaigrette)
-defrosted turkey and wild rice vegetable soup back from Thanksgiving's stock/soup making... yum
-chinese takeout chicken with veggies

dinners:
-Shrimp pad thai (rice noodles with wild shrimp, fish sauce, tamarind paste, garlic, shallots, green onion, bean sprouts, etc, tiny bit of tofu)
-Thai basil beef with grassfed hamburger, thai basil, fish sauce and ****** lime leaves over rice(I'm on a thai kick, LOL)
-stirfry with a tiny bit of tofu, chinese broccoli and bean sprouts
-thai red curry coconut chicken with veggies over rice

Now I need to make some more soup this weekend with the beef stock I didn't put away in the freezer and work on some crispy almonds... And maybe the ketchup if the kids cooperate anytime soon.









--Kelly


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! So many great meal ideas!

Kelly, have you tried brown rice pasta?


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

subbing







not preggers, but nursing DS and trying to get more NT eating going on for the wee ones we have here now


----------



## Janelovesmax (Feb 17, 2006)

firefaery said:


> Good job, mamas! I am failing miserably at incorporating meat. I'm really struggling. But otherwise...today was pretty typical:
> wheat grass shot
> chlorella
> CLO
> ...


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

www.sunchlorellausa.com


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

hello ladies! I am nursing a 20 mo old and hoping to ttc in a month or so(after my wisdom teeth are removed). I came here for inspiration. I had about a week long binge of bad food, pmsing and low on clo and vitamins. I won't even tell you what I ate....

Right now I am on detox







I have got some raw milk and need to be making some yogurt.

I take CLO very well, but am out as of yesterday- hopefully I will be getting my order in soon.

I eat pasture raised eggs usually daily.

We pretty much just eat venison (that dh kills), pasture chicken and pork (I have a friend with a pasture farm).

I am ordering some organic raw milk cheese hopefully tomorrow.

I have some gizzards now (not sure if they are supposed to be good or not, but I like the taste). I will be able to get all the livers I want come May (first butchering day for the chickens).

I will have difficulty with the fish, it is soooo expensive. It is more like an every other week thing. Does anyone know of cheaper options?

On the beef and lamb; how much? Again I don't do a lot of beef or lamb becasue of the cost. We replace those in the recipes with venison. Venison is a red meat, but I know it is very, very lean. I don't know what to do about that.

I have some nice butter that I made myself, but don't eat a lot.

I try to do a nice bone broth soup 1 x a week or so.

What I am struggling with:
1) I am not really doing fermented anything right now. I need to order a book or something. I do have recipes for soaked grain muffins/waffles etc, which I need to follow. Also, I need to start a sourdough
2)I don't have any lard and don't know where exactly to get a good source
3) No liver yet, but will be getting some next month
4) Beef and lamb are rare, as I said before due to the cost, our main meat is venison. I do have a bit of elk in the freezer as well
5) I do have coconut oil, but don't use it much, also due to the cost!

I Hadn't really thought about it, but I am just not getting enough fat I don't think. I don't have an issue with it,but just seem to be lacking in that. I guess I need to make a conscious effort to just add more to the diet.

I am so looking forward to have a better pregnancy this time around. Last time although I ate tons better than most everyone I know, I was on the icecream way too much (not made with wonderful pasturefed cream, or anything like that either). I did try and follow the Brewer diet, so I ate plenty of fruits and veggies. However, at that point I wasn't even aware of organic, or pasture fed anything.

I am hoping that I will stay more active this go around and not gain so much ( I gained 55). I am hoping to maintain more energy. After my crappy binge last week I was really starting to feel it. I was so sluggish, I couldn't hardly run and just had no energy. I thought to myself I wonder how many people feel this way all the time and don't know they could feel better. I was also thinking about how everyone says I am skinny because I have a high metabolism- I am always going. However, it seems to be directly related to what I eat - obviously!!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Can someone please talk some sense into me? I'm really not doing well at all. I need to do something about my animal product aversion. I'm getting freaked out about it, but still can't bring myself to eat meat/fish/chicken. I try, but just can't do it. I'm doing the raw thing now, and decided that maybe I was being too strict and that was causing me problems. I decided that maybe I should eat some cooked meat today-but I didn't. Any ideas? I bought some liver (grass fed, organic) now what the heck and I supposed to do with it? HELP!


----------



## mamajessica (Sep 15, 2004)

Faery mama, I so feel your pain! I know that you will be able to do what your body needs. You are doing CLO, which is amazing and good. You are also eating eggs, which is supplying you with a lot. Are you able to do broths and then incorporate those into your diet any easier? I imagine that it would be difficult with the raw thing, but that is what I was considering doing myself.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
Any ideas? I bought some liver (grass fed, organic) now what the heck and I supposed to do with it? HELP!

This is silly, but I'm reading Mists of Avalon right now, and was just at the part today where Morgaine is about to have a baby and they saved some fresh raw liver for her to eat.







This just reminded me of that, especially since you are pregnant!

I've been TTC for a long time now, so I'm trying to remember to eat enough raw egg yolks and I have some dried salmon eggs as well, but I'm not quite sure what to do with them, besides just trying to eat them plain. Just working on my preconception diet, since WAP found it was a very critical time! Any other superfoods I'm forgetting about?


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

firefaery, did you post a "milk"shake recipe? Could you use that to make a raw liver shake, like a placenta shake?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

ACK! Raw liver in my precious coconut vanilla milkshake?!?!?! I feel faint...
Maybe in a fruity smoothie where it will be disguised a bit more...what does it taste like?

I LOVE Mists of Avalon! I have no recollection of that part-I must have supressed it. I think I've read that book ten or more times. Is it your first?

My idea of superfoods is broader than WAP's. I do my best to eat butter, but when I'm out of raw I just do KerryGold. Now I'm depressed because JaneS just posted somewhere that A & D are destroyed by pasteurization. I'm really upset.


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

firefaery -- liver probably isn't the best place to start breaking in the animal.









Is there any food you remember having a good association with that would have a good B12 content?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Not really-my mom wasn't a very good cook.







My great grandmother and grandmother were both depression surviviors and used EVERYHTING in their cooking and would just leave it out. All the meat there gave me food poisoning. I vividly remember one nasty case after their homemade tortellinis. Eek.

I used to like meatballs and sausage though. I don't think I can ever go back to sausage. Meatballs are a possibility, I think. I do have some grass-fed beef in the freezer and some almond flour. Not that I'd have any clue about anything beyond that...egg maybe? Spices? I made some that were SCD legal awhile back-they weren't my idea of meatballs though. I've never liked sausage and the smell of shrimp and scallops really gets to me. I can handle crab, but dd is anaphalactic and I don't want to chance it. I loved LOVED loved chinese food, and indian food, but can't do that because of the gluten. Even when I eliminated meat and was super hardcore I was fantasizing about sesame chicken and lo mein! Any ideas?

Yeah, liver isn't the best choice, but I really am thinking vitamin A at this point. And iron-though I'm not deficient. I was thinking if I could disguise it enough...

Anyone else know about pasturized butter? Is there really no vitamin content if it's not raw?


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

To be honest, I've never had raw liver myself, so I don't know what it tastes like. I have had raw beef -- my sitter used to give us little bites of salted raw hamburger if we were hungry while she was getting lunch ready. As I recall, it was much milder than cooked beef, less greasy, but definately more... raw tasting. It seemed more like meat, but it had a milder flavour. That's the best way I can describe it!


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*

Anyone else know about pasturized butter? Is there really no vitamin content if it's not raw?

I haven't seen anything on A and D but I would imagine some would remain even if it is heat sensitive.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Interesting...I would be more inclined to eat it raw. My nutritionist is all freaked out about it though-and she's totally NT. She says no raw anything unless it's ailoi or something with vinegar or lemon juice to kill pathogens. I'm not really there with her. I feel like if it's organic, grass fed and responsibly handled it would be okay. I just don't know if I can really apply that to pregnancy. And if I can intellectually, can I follow through?


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
Interesting...I would be more inclined to eat it raw. My nutritionist is all freaked out about it though-and she's totally NT. She says no raw anything unless it's ailoi or something with vinegar or lemon juice to kill pathogens. I'm not really there with her. I feel like if it's organic, grass fed and responsibly handled it would be okay. I just don't know if I can really apply that to pregnancy. And if I can intellectually, can I follow through?

Personally, for me, I choose not to go with a lot of raw during pregnancy. I adore sushi and I won't touch it while pregnant (not raw varieties at least). I *might* consider raw beef if it had been frozen for at least 14 days and was served with something potent to kill pathogens (I agree with your nutritionist). However, I'd probably just choose to steer clear of it.

You need to prepare liver soaked anyways though, at least most people do. I think that the way liver is handled most successfully in my household is soaked in lemon juice. Slice it and let it soak a few hours. Then I grind it and add it to a sauce (for spagetti) or to a ground beef recipe. We haven't yet tried dish featuring liver.

Meat is very good for you and is a great source of protein which you need a lot of during pregnancy. But you don't need to overwhelm yourself with it. Planning just supper, you can have each week: one beef night, one chicken night, one fish night, one egg night, one soy night, and two bean nights. This means that you're not eating meat each night. You could also put a night featuring dairy as the main protein in place of one of the nights.

I'm not sure about raw, because I personally choose to go with cooked throughout pregnancy. It's pretty easy to disguise cooked meats in casseroles and such. You can also season them well or even add condiments. I dislike turkey but I will eat some if my hubby has seasoned it well and I get some of the seasoned meat. Beef and chicken both do well being marinated and you can marinate in something with a very strong taste like soy sauce. Mexican dishes also feature strong flavors. If the texture gives you problems then very thin slices of beef may work. I'll eat chicken but big chunks of it give me problems (I'm not a poultry fan, really), so I chop my chicken up into tiny pieces.

Hmm. You can always do salads too. Tuna salad, chicken salad, egg salads. Dairy can be snuck into just about anything, including the perpetual favorite, smoothies.

I enjoy steak cuts of beef and fish, but other than that I don't really like meats so my pregnancy diets have always relied heavily on dairy and beans. I usually do some soy but in moderation. I tried to snack on nuts and I ate two eggs every day. I did want to do red meats for their good nutrients so I tried to work them in at least once a week.

If you read Nutrition and Physical Degeneration, you'll notice that Dr. Price discovered that most societies only had meat one a week or so (not counting fish). They relied more on hearty whole grains and dairy. Of course coastal groups had a lot of fish and very frequently.

HTH some, just pulling off the top of my head


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

I think that's what I got at Trader Joes last fall and it was pretty good. O'd forgotten about that since we've moved....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brisen*
Wow! So many great meal ideas!

Kelly, have you tried brown rice pasta?


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

subbing, and am totally going to make some of that cordito from the OP...yummy!


----------



## carnelian (Feb 24, 2006)

For those mamas who are wanting to include organ meats in their diet but are finding themselves squeamish at the idea take a look at these . They're raw and organic, from New Zealand grass-fed cows. There are also individual options as well if you look further on the site. A little more info here .

Btw to the mama who asked about vitamin loss in pasteurized butter I believe it's up to 66% of A, D and E and 50% of C.


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Subbing - nursing Mama to an almost 8 month old and wanting to give him the best


----------



## vermontana (Oct 21, 2005)

How soon before TTC do you ladies think a woman should start this? Currently my diet is pretty much all NT (and incorporating SCD now, too). I've just started taking high quality CLO and butter oil. Do you think the pregnant/nursing mama guidelines also apply to soon-to-concieve women as well? I definitely don't need to eat THAT much, but curious if there's some things I should be really trying to get every day/week.
And what about the papa? I've convinced DH to start taking CLO, too, and his diet is..okay. When he's home he eats really well, NT, etc, but he works away a lot, and then it's not so great. Are there any general guidelines that you know of for men to follow for the months preceding TTC?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I want to say the in Nutrition and Physical Degeneration they say a year for both parents, but now I have to go look it up!


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

I think that six months was the standard in the traditional cultures. Both the mother and the father were fed special diets before conception, so I would encourage your hubby to eat well and cook him plenty of nourishing, traditional foods. I think also that it's zinc that is very, very important for fathers-to-be and I'm pretty sure that shellfish were a very rich source of it.

We're working on a NT diet right now, but in six months I'm going to start the NT pregnancy diet in anticipation of TTC starting around this time next year. I began a rich pregnancy diet several months before my last son was born and had an excellent pregnancy and a wonderful, easy labor and birth with him. \(^.^)/


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

*Is the pregnancy diet also the preconception diet.*









...My body has recovered from (or needs to!)..all in the past 20 months..severe PPD and 1 miscarriage that put me in the hopsital with hemmorage induced shock (throwing up, blacking out) then I was on antibiotics from 3/1/06-yesterday because they "cleaned out" my uterus *4 times!!!*







I also had bad morning sickness with this last pregnancy (with vomitting until my stomch ached). I was also on an extremely low-fat vegan (mostly raw) diet..

Dh and I talked about TTC in August or Sept this year. That's 4-5 months. I just started NT this week. So if that is the [preconception diet I should start now I guess.

Love NT! I am being very dillegent because I know my body is starving for all those nutirients. I have dh and ds on it too (I cook and shop so he has no choice)









I am hoping NT pregnancy diet will restore my body and keep me from getting MSickness and PPD..plus nourish a chubby baby! I hate how they tell people it doesn't matter if they eat well when they BF...they always use the example that poor unhealthy women still produce good breastmilk....well, I want the best for my babies!!

Thanks, Jennifer


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

I think that the pregnancy diet is an excellent base. You should also encourage your DH to adopt the diet before and while you TTC. In Nutrition and Physical Degeneration Dr. Price records how native communities emphasized certain foods in the preconception period. I would take a cue from these societies. They emphasized things like fish eggs and freshly milled whole grains. I've written a short article on preconception nutrition and I'll pm you a link (I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post the link in the thread :/ ).


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it would be OK to post it... unless you're doing it to advertise a business? And even then, I think if people ask for it, you can do it. I'm asking for it!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

The whole "unhealthy women still produce good breastmilk" arguement puts me through the roof. Based on WHAT exactly? I'm quite sure that a baby that is growing rapidly on milk filled with trans-fats isn't doing okay. The studies just haven't been done. The only time anyone takes any money and puts it towards examination of milk composition is on dairy farms. It's pathetic. And traditional cultures (not eating refined foods) may well be undernourished, but they are still producing healthier milk than someone who eats at McD's every day. My sister says the same thing to me. Well, my babies aren't an experiment in "modern" foods.

I know a bit about the milk thing (because I had NO supply with either kid to begin with-related to diet, but that's another story) that when I added things like CLO and butter the fat in my milk (I was exclusively pumping) visibly changed. Visibly. I went from skim milk (the cream layer didn't even cover the top) to eventually having 1/4-1/3 of the total yield being cream.


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

ok, I don't feel like I do nearly as good of a job of it as NT and Nutrition and Physcial Degeneration, but I was going for a short article so here it is









http://www.naturalbirthandbabycare.c...nutrition.html

I have some google ads on the site so I wasn't sure about posting the link but I do think it's a good article! I hope that it clearly gives the basics 8)


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
when I added things like CLO and butter the fat in my milk (I was exclusively pumping) visibly changed. Visibly. I went from skim milk (the cream layer didn't even cover the top) to eventually having 1/4-1/3 of the total yield being cream.

WOW! That's really neat.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the article, Skrimpy! I thought it was very well-balanced -- it didn't make anything seem like hugely unreachable goals.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

This is an unheard of miracle! So far today I've had:
watermelon
shot of wheat grass
coconut and banana shake
bone broth-a 12 ounce mug!
2 eggs with salsa, refried beans and avacado

I can't believe I did that! I am sacrificing my raw goal for a healthier baby right now. Still doing hig raw, but adding in necessary animal products.


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

That's awesome - WTG!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
This is an unheard of miracle! So far today I've had:
watermelon
shot of wheat grass
coconut and banana shake
bone broth-a 12 ounce mug!
2 eggs with salsa, refried beans and avacado

I can't believe I did that! I am sacrificing my raw goal for a healthier baby right now. Still doing hig raw, but adding in necessary animal products.


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

*I wrote this in the NT thread but it belongs here too about reproductive health:*

On the WAPF website there was a story of a woman whose dr put her on low-fat no dairy vegetarian diet. She developed a *uterine hemmorage* and bled for 4 years and was put on drugs until she had a hysterectomy. Then she later found out that the diet she was on was *lacking in vitamin a from animal sources and that causes hemmoraging*. Also absorbtion of vitamin A can be block through use of soy foods because it depresses thyroid function.

I was on a diet like this before I had a 13 week MC on 2/28 and then *I kept hemmoraging w/o stopping* and was hospitalized....I am mad because I feel led astray and feel like I was trying to do the best for my unborn baby and it may actally have been the worst.










I am really into getting my CLO in everyday now.....women need to learn these things so we don't have to suffer!!!*Spread the word!!!*

Jennifer


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

Just reviving because I am now expecting.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Congratulations! I should be posting more because I'm actually making progress. I am eating red meat (gasp) I have stock on right now with marrow bones and oxtail (double gasp) and have been eating some animal product every single day! Feeling good so far...
I also just started krill oil along with CLO at Mercola's suggestion. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

Ok, I read through the posts and saw that morning sickness was related to liver function. So, what is the best way to help the liver function?

I had all the time sickness with my DS and would like to avoid that this time.


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steffanie3*
Ok, I read through the posts and saw that morning sickness was related to liver function. So, what is the best way to help the liver function?

I had all the time sickness with my DS and would like to avoid that this time.

I think I read that B vitamins were important for liver function and morning sickness avoidance.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

de-lurking for a few moments... i'm nursing a 15-month old... beginning to heal my leaky gut - i'm working with an awesome ND and an equally awesome MD. i'm slooooowwwwwly incorporating NT concepts, first with soaking rice and oatmeal and buying only sourdough bread (the French Meadow brand is AWESOME). we jettisoned 95% of the sugar a long time ago (my dh is slow to change, so we tend to do big steps and then sit there for a while).

somebody a few posts ago wanted a good sourdough book. MT (in the vax forum) recommended "Classic Sourdoughs" by Ed Woods. i just got my hands on a copy and it is awesome. sourdough breads, rolls, pizza dough, pancakes... he even has some suggestions on doing sourdough in a bread machine (since i am usually pressed for time, this would be the only way i could do my own bread). but first i'm going to work on my kefir - i should be getting my kefir grains later this week.

MT also recommended reading "The Healing Power of Minerals...." by Paul Bergner. It is a pricey book but provides more details about minerals than is covered in the NT book (I found NT to be a teaser).

we're supposed to go to a potluck dinner this weekend (work-related thing) and i've been wondering what i would take... i think i'll try the Alice Cohen cake recipe that firefaery posted a while ago. looks yummy.

dumb question here... i have a small countertop convection oven - could i use that instead of a dehydrator (e.g., for drying nuts and the like) if i were to put it on a low temp?

and another question.... i'm looking for a pepper mill or a spice grinder that will last. a friend has passed along some fresh peppercorn from India and i've got some clean dried papaya seeds that i want to use as well (separately!). got any recommendations?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

For morning sickness-B vitamins and iron are a great combo-many find relief with Floradix...it's the B6 most specifically you are looking for. If you actually have liver damage, then milk thistle seed is the way to go. Safe for pg and nursing.


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

I am getting ready for the next baby...and DH too! He is being really good about taking CLO without whining and eating all the stuff I tell him too. I am also almost off anti-depressants (next 2 weeks!) I feel great though!...I am also cutting out chemicals in our life....I am shopping for all natural beauty stuff at Whole Foods with my dad for my birthday!! The only thing I have left to add is liver...maybe next week if I can get up the courage! I am also not doing grains for a few reasons.

I think august or sept may be a good time for us to conceive....we are moving to land in a month and I am going to install a fence for 1-2 acres, clay plaster the walls of the house (all-natural), and dig a lot! Then I don't have to be pregnant when it is 100 F either!!
Jennifer


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh SURE! Rub it in! I'll be thinking of you when it's 110 degrees and I'm in labor with no AC.


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

Yes, having DD in late August was no fun, but on the plus side, the weather is wonderful in late Sept/Oct for walks with the baby, unlike Feb/Mar here when I had DS.

Have you all seen these baby photos on the WAPF site? Very inspiring!

http://www.westonaprice.org/children/babies.html

-Kelly


----------



## dirtgirl (Oct 10, 2004)

Hello,

I'm so glad I discovered this thread! My dh and I have been loosely following the NT diet for almost 4 years now. I am always looking for ideas & recipes to improve the diet, so thank you all for your contributions.









I'm looking for a source for kefir grains. Do people mail order them, or is there some kind of network? I live in Northern Vermont.

Also, to answer a couple of pp questions...Sally Fallon says rice cakes - and any kind of "extruded" grains (which would include most breakfast cereals and many ready-made snack foods) are really not good for you. The processing is what affects the foods, so simply reading ingredients can be misleading.

Also, we tend to be quite heavy on the dairy foods, and not so heavy on the organ meats. I've found that the only way I can eat liver is to make pate - lots of butter, shallots, thyme, wine, and sea salt. Yum!

Re: morning sickness: interestlingly, I've had morning sickness much worse with this pg than my 1st - even though I've been eating the pg/nursing diet for two-and-a-half years. I'm convinced it has to do with the season. The first time it was summer and I craved fruit and creamy things, this time it was the middle of winter and the foods that I normally want that time of year (starchy, meaty, or otherwise heavy foods) just set me off. Just a thought.

Nice to meet you all & keep up the good work!

Chelsea


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Chelsea~ welcome! Always good to have support. I completely agree with you in terms of eating with the season. I always feel better eating more raw in the summer and being heavier on fruits and veggies. Winter-this year I was raw, and did okay, but wasn't "comfortable.' It's a different sensation-I felt stron and healthy, just not comfy.

We don't do any grains, but I am getting more into organ meats and would LOVE your recipe...sounds awesome! Anything with shallots and wine is okay in my book!


----------



## dirtgirl (Oct 10, 2004)

Here is the original recipe that got me hooked on pate. It's kind of fancy for every day, but it's yummy and easy to make!

Chicken Pate:
(Martha Stewart - Christmas 2005)

1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter
3/4 lb. chicken livers, rinsed and patted dry
1/2 lb. cremini mushrooms, sliced
1/3 cup oarsely chopped shallots
1 TBS minced garlic (2-3 cloves)
1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper
2 1/2 tsp. course salt
1/3 cup dry white wine
1 1/2 tsp. fresh thyme leaves
1 1/2 tsp. unflavored gelatin
3/4 cup pomegranate juice, chilled

1. Line a 6-inch square pan or a 9x5 inch loaf pan with plastic wrap; set aside. Melt 1/4 cup butter in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add livers, mushrooms, shallots, garlic, and cayenne pepper. Cook, stirring occasionally, until livers are cooked through, about 5 minutes. Stir in 1 teaspoon salt, the wine, and thyme. Reduce heat to low. Cover; cook until liquid has reduced and mushrooms are very soft, about 10 minutes. Let cool.

2. Transfer mixture to a food processor. Add remaining 3/4 cup butter and 1 1/2 tsp. salt; process until smooth, about 3 minutes. Transfer to prepared pan, and refrigerate until cool, about 30 minutes.

3. Sprinkle gelatin over 3 tablespoons pomegranate juice in a bowl; let stand until softened, about 5 minutes. Meanwhile, prepare an ice-water bath. Heat remaining juice until warm; add to gelatin mixture. Stir until dissolved. Set bowl in ice-water bath; let cool to room temperature, stirring. Slowly pour over pate; refrgerate until firm, 3 hours or overnight. Lift up on plastic wrap to unmold. Serve with toast or crackers.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

i just can't bring myself to eat liver.... it's not so much the taste as the texture... really fine goose liver is tolerable but anything else just feels too gritty... blech.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

i'm too lazy to run downstairs and dig out my NT book... what's the NT deal with corn? not that i'm a huge fan of corn, but i'm starting to anticipate the items in this summer's CSA bounty...


----------



## bionicsquirrel (Jan 2, 2003)

I have been reading every post and I am pretty fascinated. I too cannot even think of eating the organ meats, but I am new to the whole NT diet as well.

As for those who are looking for raw meat recipes, even though I know you are no longer pg, have you ever tried Steak Tartare? I grew up eating it all the time because my father is a chef, but it has since lost it's appeal because everyone is afraid of uncooked meats.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steak_tartare

It is especially delicious if you slice your steak incredibly thin, instead of chopping and marinate it instead of blending all the ingredients. You will have to substitute some of the ingredients to be raw/gluten-free friendly, but that would be easy enough.


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

Would that liver pate recipe work with beef liver?

That is the only good liver I can get right now.


----------



## carnelian (Feb 24, 2006)

I've been wondering the same thing. I posted this ? on the NT thread and folks didn't seem sure. It's not that it wouldn't work just that the flavor would be strong. Using the NT recipe I'm going to try it with 1/2 chicken livers and half beef-liver and perhaps sautee it in a lard/ghee mixture.


----------



## dirtgirl (Oct 10, 2004)

Let us know how it turns out. I haven't tried it with beef liver yet, but this recipe makes the chicken liver yummy so maybe it will work with beef. I still can only tolerate it in small amounts. I make the loaf pan version, and then freeze it sliced up so I can take small amounts out of the freezer.


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dirtgirl*
I make the loaf pan version, and then freeze it sliced up so I can take small amounts out of the freezer.

Great idea!


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

What are you doing to get folic acid?


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

A dumb question: what do you do with the pate? How do you eat it? I've never had pate, so I've no idea what one does with it. I have SOOOO much liver in my freezer, I really need to do something productive with it!

Firefaery, when I left my veg. diet, I began incorporating meat into my diet through soups, mostly. It was easiest to make a bone broth, then add some veggies and finely chopped meat to the broth.

I cannot get my mind around eating any meat raw. It just really grosses me out!! Organ meats are pretty close behind raw meat! However, I know that organ meats have a lot of nourishment, so I'd like to get to where I can incorporate them into my diet.

I have no problem getting enough fat. Raw, pastured, butter is a staple in our house, and I let my Dc eat as much as they like. Coconut oil goes into almost anything. Nut butters, avocados, etc. I've been making ice cream with raw pastured cream, and it is SOOOO GOOD! There is such a big difference between the raw cream and the pasteurized version available commercially. I let my Dc eat as much raw, homemade ice cream as they like (me, too!).

We are getting lots of good organic fruits and veggies through our co-op; my family eats way more produce than almost every other family we know IRL. So, I think we're doing ok. Still have room for improvement, but we are in a better place now than we were 18 months ago!


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

I think one eats pate on crackers or toast?


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

crackers, eh... Hmmm... I'm not sure about that. I think I stand a better chance of getting myself and my family to eat liver by mixing it with ground beef in various recipes. Yes, I am a bit ooked by the whole liver thing!


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

I make the chicken liver pate from Eat Fat Lose Fat. First I made it with one liver and just cut the recipe in half. It was soooo good. Then i made it with a bunch of livers and I definetly like it better the first time. So when I make it again I am going to put lots of the other stuff in!! I eat it on Cheese. IT is so good. I also haven't braved the beef liver in my freezer. Today I just sat ther and looked at the huge heart I have wondering what the heck I am going to do with that.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I guess my reluctance in regard to liver is due to two things, mainly. First, I have bad memories of liver from my childhood, yucky yucky yucky memories! Second, I just can't seem to convince my mouth that liver could actually taste good. Maybe if someone else made it, and I could just eat it... I think part of it is knowing what is IN the dish is what makes me ooky, iykwim.

I think I'm going to try really finely chopping the liver and cooking it with ground beef to disguise it. That's probably a cop-out!


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

What brand of folic acid does anyone recommend?


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

I have unexpectedly, yet happily, discovered I am pregnant. I thought I'd have time when I'd be ttc when I would step up some of my NT efforts, but here I am! I, too, would like to know about improving liver function to avoid morning sickness. With two to chase around already, being wiped with MS is best avoided!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Yay Yitlan! Congratulations and best wishes for a healthy pregnancy, easy birth, and fat, happy NT baby!


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artisticat*
I make the chicken liver pate from Eat Fat Lose Fat. First I made it with one liver and just cut the recipe in half. It was soooo good. Then i made it with a bunch of livers and I definetly like it better the first time. So when I make it again I am going to put lots of the other stuff in!! I eat it on Cheese. IT is so good. I also haven't braved the beef liver in my freezer. Today I just sat ther and looked at the huge heart I have wondering what the heck I am going to do with that.









Has this recipe been posted already? I'm thinking I"m going to dive into pate, but I want a guarenteed winner







Can you post if it hasn't been already?

Yitlan, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------

